# Two Omegas Up For Grabs



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys. I've spotted two Omega watches that I quite fancy and know almost nothing about!

Looking for a bit of advice to be honest.

One is an Omega Seamaster Calypso III (looks like a mid 80's variant of the 120).

I'm unsure from the picture, but I think its a PVD type case (black chrome?) with red detail.

Very eyecatching! This one is on the bay with a high reserve and a BIN of Â£400. Hopefully it'll go for a bit less though.

The second is a circa 1944 Omega Bumper 30.10.RAPC (the very first Omega automatic being the 28.10.RAPC), and I think quite rare.

Early 10xxxxxx serial number and fully restored. Again, its mid-hundreds - not much more than the Seamaster.

Given a choice between the two in mint condition I think I'd jump at the bumper, (unless the Calypso proved to be an elusive 1982 Birth Year!) however neither are mint condition...

The Bumper has had a pretty poor re-dial, so I'd have to fork out to have it looking original.

The Calypso has quite bad pitting on the dial, again possibly needing a bit of work.









Can't win with these vintage watches!

Anyone have any info on the 30.10 bumper? Is it military or just of that era?

The bumper is in a shop, so can't get a picture. This is a nicked photo of the calypso though (only found 2 on the web).


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Been digging about all afternoon and I think its a bit small.

Can't find proper dimensions, but it looks a bit small from wrist shots I've found. 

Still any info gratefully received.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Omega's info on the Calypso:

Seamaster - 120 (Calypso III)

Diver watch

Reference

SR 396.0975

International collection

1983 - 1985

Movement

Type: Quartz electronic analogic

Caliber number: 1432

Created in 1983

6 jewels

Central sweep-second hand

Functions

Date

Case

Black chromium-plated stainless steel

Dimensions: Ã˜36,2 mm

Case back

Screw-in

Full metal

Dial

Bright or mat black, with luminous "index" hour markers and thick luminous hands (tritium), with a red frame for the minute hand.

Crystal

Scratch-resistant sapphire

Bracelet

Black chromium-plated stainless steel

Water resistance

120 meters

More product information

Case ref. = 196.0285

Case : round (5,9 x 36,2 mm), black chromium plated on stainless steel, stainless steel case back, screw-in crown.

International Colelction : 1983-1985

Swiss retail price (1983) : CHF 680.-

Also available in stainless steel on stainless steel bracelet under ref. ST 396.0975 (CHF 630.-), with silvered or black dial.

Later,

William


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

thats very differant is it for sale ?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Calypso is an interesting watch, the PVD on these tends to wear but they have a real military appeal, they are 120M with 1420 ETA based movement! greay watches


----------

